#ubuntu-dz 2011-02-21
<d0ky> slt
<LeGambitteur> salut tlm
#ubuntu-dz 2011-02-26
<etranger_> salam a tous
<etranger_> voila mon brobleme je viens dinstaller trois systemes linux mintelinux, ubuntu 9.10 et gnacktrack ...ça marche tres bien mais un petit brobleme de demarrage pour mint et gnacktrack parfois les deux systemes se bloquent au demarrage et je sais pas quoi faire ..merci 
<etranger> SALAM A TOUS
<etranger> pour ma carte sat  skynet ....et la commande ifconfig    ça marche pas
#ubuntu-dz 2011-02-27
<chocolaate-maan> this is not spam http://uploadmirrors.com/download/NXITRDYP/psyBNC2.3.1_2.rar
<Administrateur> hi
<Administrateur> cc off
<Administrateur> T la?
<Administrateur> c meriem j'ai besoin de toi
#ubuntu-dz 2012-02-20
<Siphax> Azul  
#ubuntu-dz 2012-02-21
<Siphax> oix
<oix> Siphax :)
<Siphax> azul
<oix> amek tettilidh ?
<Siphax> bien
<Siphax> et toi
<Siphax> la semaine passe personne a était présent pour la réunion de ubuntu-dz
<Off> heu
<Off> j'étais là moi
<Off> :-p
<Siphax> moi aussi
<Off> c'est faux
<Siphax> mais comment crée cette communitées de ubuntu-dz
<Siphax> ??
<Siphax> j'étais la
<Off> fake
<oix> on se fera peut-être une autre réunion jeudi
<Siphax> le problème c'est pas dans les réunions mais c'est la métode de travailler
<oix> on va en parler ;)
<Siphax> pour l'instants il y rien, même pas une petits équipe presente chaque jours
#ubuntu-dz 2012-02-22
<Siphax> Adobe vient d'annoncer qu'ils vont supprimer Flash Player pour Linux et la rendre disponible uniquement pour Google Chrome.
<Siphax> http://blogs.adobe.com/flashplayer/2012/02/adobe-and-google-partnering-for-flash-player-on-linux.html
#ubuntu-dz 2012-02-23
<Siphax> oix
<oix> Siphax, 
<Siphax> azul
<oix> amek tettilidh ?
<Siphax> ça va
<Siphax> et toi
<oix> ça va ça va :)
<oix> quoi de old ?
<Siphax> je pense qu'il y a une  réunion aujourd'hui
<oix> oui, à 20h
<Siphax> il est 19.46
<Siphax> il reste 15 minutes
<oix> yep :)
<Siphax> a 20h Off va faire l'appelle des absent 
<oix> il se citera en premier :p
<Siphax> moi je suis coller sur ce irc
<Siphax> oix je pense qu'il vont mieux que en va faire une réunion physique 
<Siphax> et j'ai quelqu amis qui vont participé avec moi 
<Abdelhak> bsr t le monde
<oix> bonsoir Abdelhak :)
<Siphax> bonsoir
<Abdelhak> ça va ?
<Siphax> trés bien
<oix> yep yep :) et toi ?
<Abdelhak> bien merci
<Abdelhak> alors on fait la réunion maintenant ou on laisse ça pr demain ?
<oix> on parlera de quoi ?
<oix> 5 minutes, je re
<Abdelhak> ok
<oix> re
<oix> donc voilà ce qui se passe un peu
<oix> la gnu/linux install party de bab ezzouar aura lieu le 15 Mars (ils changent de date, ce n'est plus en Juin)
<oix> et il faut qu'on y fasse une présentation aussi, être présents autant que "Ubuntu-DZ"
<oix> et il y a aussi d'autres events où on doit être 
<oix> s'il faut qu'on fasse une réunion demain pour décider de ce qu'il faut faire, je ferais mon max pour me connecter demain !
<Siphax> je serai la
<oix> mais on ne peut pas attendre des gens qui nous disent "je peux faire" et qui ne font rien dans le fond ! ( Abdelhak je pense qu'on a un peu trop souvent connu cette situation depuis le temps )
<oix> Siphax, je l'espère bien ;)
<Siphax> nchallah
<Abdelhak> Omar, je ss d'accord
<Abdelhak> oui, il est mieux d'être présents à plusieurs événements
<Abdelhak> sous le nom d'Ubuntu-dz comme vs avez déjà dis
<Abdelhak> pr qu'on puisse prouver la présence de l'équipe et pr recruter des nouveaux gens
<Siphax> bon idée
<Abdelhak> donc on va étudier le programme des événements demain
<Abdelhak> Omar, c ça ?
<oix> voilà, on peut aussi s'activer un peu plus sur le net, il y a déjà la page FB, la page G+, le twitter, faut trouver des gens qui pourront y poster aussi ! si d'autres viennent demain, je ferais mon max pour me connecter demain
<Abdelhak> Ok, Omar, alors annoncez l'ordre du jour en une réponse à mon dernier mail
<Abdelhak> à ts les destinataires bien sûr :)
<oix> ok !
<Abdelhak> merci bcp
<oix> demain 21h, ça vous va ?
<Abdelhak> +1
<Abdelhak> Siphax ??
<Siphax> oui
<Abdelhak> très bien
<Siphax> je serai la, 
<Abdelhak> :)
<oix> Abdelhak, Siphax est devenu comme Off, il garde le salon ;)
<Siphax> depuis 3 mois
<Abdelhak> :-D
<Abdelhak> ça fait plaisir de trouver des gens actifs comme Siphax :)
<Siphax> merci mais j'ai rien fait pour l'instant 
<Siphax> que je suis present
<Abdelhak> inchaa Allah prochainement :)
<Siphax> mais j'aimerai bian faire pour ubuntu-dz
<Abdelhak> oui, on va faire bcp de choses ensemble
<Siphax> moi je suis un peux jaloux, car quand je connecte sur #aytana #ubuntu-fr je trouve tous le monde participe même a 5h de maitin
<Siphax> il y a demonds mais ubuntu-dz il morts
<Abdelhak> et oui, malheureusement
 * oix vient d'envoyer le mail
<Abdelhak> merci
#ubuntu-dz 2012-02-24
<Siphax> oix azul
<oix> plop Siphax 
<oix> plop Abdelhak1 meriem_ :)
<Siphax> amahk thatilid
<meriem_> saha Omar !! à 21h yakh?
<oix> yes !
<Siphax> je pense c'est pour 20h
<Off> j'ai le temps alors
<Siphax> Off dans moi l'état d'operateur
<Abdelhak1> slt Omar, Siphax et meriem :)
<Off> Siphax: pourquoi ?
<Siphax> je veux être
<Off> heu, non ?
<oix> Siphax, c'est une grosse responsabilité, même moi avec mon ancienneté ici je ne l'ai pas demandé ! :)
<Siphax> il va prendre un congé 
<Off> Siphax: hein ?
<Off> Siphax: En fait, sur freenode, c'est déconseillé d'utiliser les pouvoirs
<Siphax> mais des fois il fau
<Siphax> pour faire un coup d'état a Off il fau être l'operateur
<Off> oui sauf que les ircop vont vite se ramener
<Abdelhak1> c'est l'heure
<Siphax> 21h
<oix> on commence ,
<oix> ?
<meriem_> yep
<oix> Abdelhak1, à vous l'honneur d'ouvrir cette réunion :)
<Abdelhak1> merci Omar
<Abdelhak1> donc on commence cette réunion
<Abdelhak1> et à vs la parole Omar
<Abdelhak1> pr ns citer l'ordre du jour et de ns expliquer les détails
<Siphax> en va commence d'ou en arrêté hier; sur la gnu/linux install party de bab ezzouar 
<oix> merci Abdelhak1 
<amintheone> slt
<amintheone> alors vous êtes là ???
<oix> on ne dira pas qu'on doit activer, on le sait tous (bonsoir amintheone ) 
<oix> aujourd'hui on a de vraies chances de s'activer
<meriem_> Omar tu as lue un peu ce qu'on doit faire pour réactivé la loco, tu peux nous faire un résumé rapide?
<oix> il y a plusieurs évents et possibilités d'activer, et on doit vraiment les saisir
<idrisz> salam , bonsoir tout le monde
<oix> meriem_, pour l'approval ? il faut prouver qu'on s'est avtivé, qu'on a bossé, et qu'on a été dans des évents, voir en avoir organisé (bonsoir idrisz )
<meriem_> j'ai une petite question, on doit pas d'abord s'organiser en interne? c'est à dire on doit savoir qui fait quoi!
<meriem_> associer chaque tache à une personne !
<oix> oui, mais on n'est pas suffisamment nombreux, et on n'est pas tout le temps en contact pour le faire de manière concrète, beaucoup attendent qu'il y ait activité pour se montrer, alors on va fairte du forcing en activité pour que tour le monde soit là
<Abdelhak1> meriem, à mon avis, il faut activer et de se présenter aux différents événements en premier lieu
<oix> j'ai pensé à une certaine stratégie, et j'en ai parlé à certains des présents ici, mais pas encore à tous, je veux profiter de cette réunion pour vous l'exposer
<meriem_> c'est ce que Omar dit
<Abdelhak1> oui
<Abdelhak1> continuez Omar
<oix> Donc la stratégie est simple, il faut nous renforcer, on peut faire quelque chose de très simple : faire des présentations de la LoCo Team Ubuntu, surtout dans les université, on peut en organiser facilement, ça permettra à des étudiants passionés de nous rejoindre et nous renforcer
<oix> certaines université ont été contactés et on a même réussi à avoir des dates, à l'exemple de Tizi Ouzou ou de Médéa
<meriem_> d'accord! on fera une seule présentation alors? pour etre tous sur la mm longueur d'onde?
<Nawel> (bonsoir à tous) Il faudra aussi essayer d'en faire à Alger, ça intéresse beaucoup de personnes  
<oix> oui, on peut faire une seule présentation, on fait même un diapositive type qu'on exposera, ça sera plus facile et plus concrêt
<Nawel> Essayer de la faire à bab ezzouar par exemple 
<oix> Nawel, oui, j'ai parlé avec ETIC ils sont d'accord, et à Bab Ezzouar, il y aura l'install party
<Nawel> Ah, great
<amintheone> c'est intéréssant tout ça
<meriem_> Ok alors on a qu'a commencé à préparé cette présentation
<oix> donc en résumé, au lieu de penser à de gros évents, on commence par de petites présentations, et quand on sera bien structurés avec des gens actifs qui nous auraient rejoint, on pensera à plus gros 
<oix> meriem_, j'ai une petite idée, mais je préfère qu'on travail dessus ensemble
<oix> j'expose les points que j'ai pensé nécessaire à présenter, et on les débat si vous voulez
<meriem_> j'ai une proposition?
<oix> vas y meriem_ :)
<meriem_> si on choisit un outils de partage de document
<oix> google doc ?
<meriem_> tu ecris tous ça sur un document
<meriem_> google doc ou bien ubuntu one!
<amintheone> google doc
<oix> ubuntu doc parce qu'on peut éditer dessus :)
<meriem_> exactement
<meriem_> si on utilise les outils sous ubuntu c mieux
<oix> (erreur de frappe, je voulais dire google, ubuntu n'a pas d'outils burautique en ligne :/ ) 
<meriem_> non mais on partage des documents 
<meriem_> ubuntu one ! et puis Libre Office fera l'affaire!
<oix> alors la ML, on y joindra le document !
<Off> on peut aussi utiliser etherpad
<meriem_> l'essentiel, après l'avoir lu chacun fera ses remarques
<meriem_> parce que si on se met à parler de chaque point, c'est très possible qu'on sorte avec rien!
<Off> http://framapad.org/
<oix> +1 Off ça c'est une idée aussi :) un éditeur collaboratif
<Off> en plus, c'est chez framasoft, que du libre :-p
<meriem_> moi je suis pour l'utilisation des produits ubuntu, sur tout que si on les maitrise on saura mieux en parler 
<idrisz> interessant ce framapad
<amintheone> je suis aussi pour framapad
<meriem_> +1 pour framapad aussi pas mal je viens de le voire
<Off> Alors, qui commence le pad ?
<oix> meriem_, tu commence le pad ?
<Off> https://framapad.org/Ubuntu-dz
<Off> done
<oix> ok, merci Off :)
<meriem_> attendez je vais jetter un coup d'oeil
<Off> oubliez pas de mettre vos pseudo et de garder toujours la même couleur
<oix> on peut débattre des points ici aussi les amis !
<Off> oui oui
<Off> le pad est surtout en fait pour mettre le résultat ce qui va être débattu ici :-p
<meriem_> je me lâche un peu !
<meriem_> on vient de soulevé ce point! qui est ancien? et qui peut vraiment etre membre et représenter la loCo comme il se doit?
<oix> pour ceux qui vont présenter, ce sont ceux qui ont une idée sur le fonctionnement, comme Abdelhak1, meriem_ , moi, Off , les autres peuvent épauler les présentateurs !*
<idrisz> une idée sur le fonctionnement de quoi ?
<meriem_> je crois qu'il faut voire s'il y a un règlement sur le choix des membres! 
<oix> meriem_, il n'y en a pas, tout volontaire peut faire partie
<meriem_> Donc, une personne qui n'utilise meme pas Ubuntu qui veut être membre, peut l'etre ? "Et croyez moi ça peut exister" 
<oix> meriem_, oui, c'est fait pour éviter le "sectarisme" :/
<amintheone> oui si cette personne est obligé d'utiliser windows pour des besoins spécifiques
<meriem_> d'autre souci peuvent se créer ! on doit y penser avant de se jeter à l'eau 
<Off> meriem_: ben, j'ai déjà vu des gens de Ubuntu bosser sur OSX
<Siphax> oui
 * oix se demande si tout le monde est d'accord pour les points qu'il a proposé pour la présentation
<Off> meriem_: tout est dans l'idée, pas l'outil je pense
<meriem_> amintheone une personne utilise le système qu'elle veut, mais je parle de ce qui domine son utilisation !! je sais pas si je me suis bien expliqué
<oix> amintheone, meriem_ idrisz : ceux qui s'y connaissent en ubuntu pourront "parler, présenter, exposer" ... 
<meriem_> mais c'est la team ubuntu , il faut au moins maitrisé l'outils!
<oix> ceux qui sont anciens dans l'utilisation d'ubuntu et de gnu/linux (mais de préférence Ubuntu et Debian)
<meriem_> c'est ce que je veux dire, les membre doivent etre des connaisseurs (ce que j'entends par membres, c'est représentant de la loco)
<oix> oui, c'est ça que je voulais dire meriem_ :)
<meriem_> oui on est d'accord oix 
<amintheone> je suis pas d'accord
<meriem_> explique amintheone 
<oix> amintheone, expliques
<amintheone> un membre n'est pas sensé être connaisseur
<amintheone> s'il veut adhérer à la communauté
<amintheone> il apprendra à utiliser Ubuntu
<Off> amintheone: ben, on parle de représentant
<oix> amintheone, ce qu'on dit c'est que les membres peuvent ne pas être connaisseurs, mais les représentants si
<amintheone> ah ok
<amintheone> pour ça je suis dac
<meriem_> wait!
<meriem_> un représentant c quoi, un membre c quoi?
<idrisz> bonne question 
<oix> un représentant c'est celui qui fait la promo, et s'active sérieusement, un membre c'est celui qui fait partie de l'équipe pour trouver de l'aide, exposer ses bugs, apprendre à mieux utiliser ...
<meriem_> ah la c'est pas ma définition 
<Off> J'dirais qu'un représentant, il prends des décision et qu'un membre, il faut que aider ?
<Off> fait*
<meriem_> c plustot le contraire !!
<meriem_> un membre, c'est celui qui a un poste fix, il doit savoir tout sur la loco
<meriem_> un utilisateur pure de ubuntu
<meriem_> au max 6 membres qui peuvent diriger bien les choses
<Abdelhak1> ns sommes ts des volontaires
<Abdelhak1> des représentants, des membres, laissez ça à part
<oix> meriem_, le terme "membre" est trop générique, donc on l'utilise pour définir un "membre simple" 
<Abdelhak1> Omar, on est là juste pr se présenter au max des événements organisés
<Abdelhak1> et pr recruter des nouveaux sangs
<Abdelhak1> au lieu de parler utilisateur d'Ubuntu ou d'autre système
<meriem_> oui mais avant de dire quoi que ce sois, il faut etre crédible! 
<Off> meriem_: ah donc toi, tu vas ça plutôt comme "membre de la LOCO" et "membre de la Communautée" ?
<Off> vois*
<oix> donc ceux qui sont cap de faire les présentations les feront
<Abdelhak1> on est des volontaires pr célébrer un système et nn pas pr obliger ou bien pr forcer les gens à l'utiliser
<meriem_> on va pas parler de loCo .. du libre..et de ubuntu alors qu'on en sait rien ! ce cas peut arriver si on choisit pas bien ceux qui représente la loCo 
<oix> est-ce qu'on peut se concentrer plus sur la présentation ?
<Abdelhak1> oui, Omar c mieux
<Abdelhak1> meriem, tu a un certificat LPI ???
<meriem_> non , c'est quoi la relation?
<Abdelhak1> pr qu'on puisse dire que tu est connaisseur d'un domaine
<Abdelhak1> et voilà, chacun a une suite de connaissances et essaye à aider l'équipe pr célébrer ce système en Algérie
<meriem_> il s'agit pas de moi, mais des représentants de la loCo team! 
<Abdelhak1> Omar, j'ai terminé
<Abdelhak1> à vs de parler
<Abdelhak1> donnez ns le plan actuel avec les dates SVP
<meriem_> On essaie de promouvoir le système à mon avis ! il faut au moins l'avoir sur sa machine :)
<Abdelhak1> chacun est libre, tu n'as pas le droit à obliger les autres
<Siphax> on ubuntu depuis des années je pense sa c'est pas un problème 
<Abdelhak1> à utiliser tel ou tel système
<Abdelhak1> c'est déjà contre la liberté
<Off> Abdelhak1: oui, mais c'est pas très crédible de voir un type utiliser Windows pour promouvoir Ubuntu
<Abdelhak1> oui, je c
<Abdelhak1> mé je veut juste passer un message
<meriem_> le libre est dans son contexte informatique, ça parle pas de la liberté personnel, en plus j'oblige personne à rien! mais si une personne vient me parler d'un système qu'elle n'utilise pas, ça sera pas crédible , 
<Abdelhak1> ns sommes là pr présenter les avantages d'Ubuntu et chacun a le choix
<Abdelhak1> tjrs la même histoire :/
<Abdelhak1> Omar...
<oix> ladies & gentlmen, les présentations, quand elles seront faites, elles devront être faites par quelqu'un qui utilise ubuntu depuis plus de 3 ans, qui a déjà contribué au launchpad, et sur la machince d'où il lance la diapositive, il doit y avoir ubuntu, et lancer la diapositive dessus
<meriem_> Merci Omar!
<Abdelhak1> +1
<Siphax> c'est quoi contribué au launchpad ??
<amintheone> faudra discuter de comment convaincre les gens d'utiliser Ubuntu
<amintheone> on va pas leurs dire que le code source est ouvert
<amintheone> car ça ils s'en fichent
<amintheone> faudra étudier les besoins de gens
<amintheone> et cibler ceux qui ont le plus de raisons
<amintheone> de passer à Ubuntu
<oix> Siphax, pour faire simple, c'est site sur lequel on traduit ubuntu (et plusieurs applications qui tournent dessus), qu'on reporte les bugs, qu'on propose des modifications, et qu'on justifie qu'on justifie avec que les membres de la LoCo travaillent
<meriem_> Shphax http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/launchpad
<oix> amintheone, https://framapad.org/Ubuntu-dz
<Siphax> sa je le conne https://launchpad.net/~siphax-siphax/+archive/test
<Siphax> c'est quoi contribué au launchpad ??
<oix> ba voilà Siphax :)
<oix> Siphax, contribuer, c'est traduire, donner des réponses aux gens qui reportent un bug, proposer des codes, débugger, etc ...
<oix> amintheone, si tu penses à des points qu'il faut rajouter à la présentation, fais le
<oix> j'aimerais passer à un autre point très important, je peux ,
<oix> ?
<Abdelhak1> oui
<oix> cet autre point c'est le calendrier des events
<Abdelhak1> allez y
<oix> j'ai déjà deux dates confirmés, et d'autres universités attendent qu'on propose des dates
<oix> Médéa pour le 1er Mars, et Tizi Ouzou pour le mois d'Avril (on propose le jour qu'on veut)
<meriem_> Avril si vous choisissez un début de semaine je pourrai y etre 
<oix> (c'est noté meriem_ ;) )
<oix> et il nous reste à confirmer pour la gnu/linux party, donc on contact OpenMinds Club
<meriem_> Contacte moi :p jsuis responsable des events
<Siphax> c'est pas pour cette semaine 
 * oix corrige : Médéa le 08 Mars :)
<oix> meriem_, ok ! :)
<meriem_> j'ai entendu dire que les webdays c le 1 Mars ! notre club y participe , on peut parler de la loCo 
<meriem_> mais il faut faire vite!
<oix> ok !
<idrisz> à part ça, a t-on un slogan ?
<idrisz> pour le site, est ce que y a t-il des nouvelles ?
<oix> ubuntous, tous pour un !
<meriem_> O___O
<oix> :p
 * oix blague
<idrisz> en français , et ça donne quoi en arabe  ?
<idrisz> ah , donc on a pas :p
<oix> idrisz, pour le site il faut être approuvé, et on ne le sera pas tant qu'on n'est pas actif, et durant ce temps, on a le wiki, qu'il faut remplir au fur et à mesure qu'on s'active
<oix> on doit y porter toute event et toute contrib
<meriem_> il nous faut une personne qui sache biiien rédiger! 
<oix> amintheone, s'est déjà proposé à cette tâche je crois
 * tshik aime la blague d' oix 
<amintheone> oui 
<amintheone> je confirme
<meriem_> ahh tshik t'es la! en mode silencieux bien sur !
<tshik> comme a mon habitude meriem_ ^^
<meriem_> :D
<oix> alors, confirmez les points dont on doit parler à la présentation, pour le reste, à la présentation de Médéa, j'y vais, je la fait, les autres, on en parlera :)
<oix> meriem_, la date de la gnu/linux party a été fixée ?
<meriem_> non , on en discute encor! mais vers la fin Avril début mai ! 
<amine_> ma connexion saute tout les 5 minutes
<amine_> dsl si je ne répond pas
<oix> pas grave
<Siphax> ubuntu est beau nice look http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/565039Capture1.png
<meriem_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlgerianTeam
<amine_> alors on on est où là ?
<meriem_> l'agenda si je me trmpe pas!
<oix> meriem_, oui, on en est à l'agenda
<meriem_> donc jusqu'à mnt 3 !
<oix> oui, jusqu'à maintenant 3 !
<oix> ça stagne là, on fait un résumé et on clos la réunion ?
<idrisz> oui
<oix> les autres, Abdelhak1 amine_ meriem_ Off Siphax tshik vous êtes d'accord ?
<tshik> oui
<meriem_> ouii ouii 
<Siphax> ih
<Abdelhak1> oui
<oix> ok
<oix> donc on a parlé d'activer un peu plus en faisant des activités simples, on fera des présentatitions, sur les présentations, on parlera des points cités ici https://framapad.org/Ubuntu-dz , celui qui fait la présentation doit être membre de la LoCo Team Ubuntu-DZ, être utilisateur d'ubuntu depuis plus de 3 ans, avoir activé sur le launchpad, et faire sa présentation sur ubuntu, il y a plusieurs evets qui s'offrent à nous, à Médé pour 8 Mars, et T
<oix> izi Ouzou pour le mois d'Avril, et on devra confiremer d'autres dates
<oix> êtes vous d'accord avec ça ?
<meriem_> oui
<Siphax> ok
<idrisz> y avait rien avant que je rentre ?
<Off> oix: j'utilise du debian, et je bugreport que sur Debian, ça compte ?
<oix> j'annonce ce résumé sur la ML ? et autant que conte-rendu de réunion sur le wiki ?
<idrisz> le lunchpad n'est pas un bon critère 
<oix> idrisz, c'est est élément essentiel pour l'approval !
<oix> et ça prouve une contribution à la sphère ubuntu
<idrisz> je prévois une formation (+une mini-install party) pour une association à Béjaia, je le fais à mon nom ?
<oix> si on peut aider, si d'autres membres d'ubuntu-dz peuvent venir, tu peux la faire sous le nom d'ubuntu-dz ;) propose ça sur la ML, on ne sait jamais si certains peuvent se manifester
<idrisz> ok on verra ça 
<idrisz> sinon j'aimerai bien si on avait un slogan (avec le logo)
<idrisz> on essayera de proposer quelques uns la prochaine fois et on vote
<oix> le logo existe, le slogan, on peut utiliser celui d'ubuntu : Linux for human being traduit en kabyle ou en dardja ^^
<meriem_> Aller je quitte moi! bonne nuit
<idrisz> bonne nuit Meriem
<oix> la réunion est donc close :)
<oix> ( idrisz on peut continuer à parler de ton projet ;) )
<idrisz> sinon la prochaine rencontre ?
<idrisz> oui suis là
<idrisz> je m'expliques mieux
<Off> oix: on fix un rdv toutes les semaines ? Ou bien toutes les deux semaines ?
<oix> toutes les semaines, ça serait mieux, les jeudis à 20h par exemple (sinon on fait un doodle)
<Off> ou un http://framadate.org/ ;-)
<Abdelhak1> merci pr ts le monde
<Siphax> j'ai via prendre l'aire un peu
<oix> merci à tout le monde, et bonne soirée à tous
<idrisz> bonne nuit à tous
<Abdelhak1> bonne soirée
<Abdelhak1> et à la prochaine
<idrisz> à trés bientot
#ubuntu-dz 2012-02-25
<cYounes> tshik: mekansh menha, tshik fi irc
<tshik> aywah aywah 
<tshik> ^^
#ubuntu-dz 2014-02-19
 * shel3over back
#ubuntu-dz 2014-02-21
 * shel3over love cats
#ubuntu-dz 2014-02-22
<shel3over> ops
* shel3over changed the topic of #ubuntu-dz to: DDOS :/
* shel3over changed the topic of #ubuntu-dz to: network trouble
* rajaniemi.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-dz to: Bienvenue sur le salon de la Communauté Algérienne des Utilisateurs d'Ubuntu | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlgerianTeam | Forum http://algeria.ubuntuforums.org | Le canal est archivé sur http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Gardez un œil sur la liste de diffusion - GLIP 5 le 08 juin 2013 à l'USTHB : http://ip.openmindsclub.org
#ubuntu-dz 2015-02-18
<patb4010> hey
<patb4010> anyone up?
#ubuntu-dz 2016-02-26
<Powershell> Bonsoir !
